# The "step up" wax?



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've always used what some might consider to be the entry level waxes, i.e. collie, FK1000P, nattys etc but have recently been considering taking the plunge and getting something a little more special, or a step up from entry level at least.

Budget isn't big to be honest, but I was thinking up to around £40. I know some might try to tempt me to around £50 given the amount of waxes at this level but I really have to draw the line at £40 unfortunately.

HD Wax stands out as something which gets brilliant reviews, and a lot of them so this is probably the one I'm considering at the moment.

Ideally, whatever I go for will need decent durability, good water behaviour and be easy to use.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You can get 2 HD wax for £50 if you look around. Does it have to be wax? You can get some pretty amazing sealants now, werkstat kit springs to mind for ease of use and stunning finish and durability.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> You can get 2 HD wax for £50 if you look around. Does it have to be wax? You can get some pretty amazing sealants now, werkstat kit springs to mind for ease of use and stunning finish and durability.


It's a wax I had in mind TBH as I like the carnauba look on black. Sealants just don't seem to do it for me, even though I love optiseal and FK1000P, I just think they miss something in looks.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I like dodo waxes, they're around the same price as hd wax for the normal range, they're not as durable as hd wax in my experience but a pleasure to use.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Victoria concours ? The red one btw


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've got the skull candy panel pot and used it on the boot lid once - Quite impressed with looks and ease of use but it only lasted around 2 months.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Scott_VXR said:


> Victoria concours ? The red one btw


I have considered this but read that it can be a pain to work with?


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

big fan of dodo wax's. also Chemical guys XXX fits in there and is one im keen to try.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

i've got some dodo supernatural ,just about 5/10% pm me your address if you want try it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What colour is it for, the black cougar in your avator picture, if so, you can try dodojuice supernatural a tad over 50 pounds, or the autosmart wax, but to be honest i have not tried either.

You can go for collinite 915, chemical guys 50 50 also, that will be in the 40 pound mark.

Also the autofinesse soul wax, thats the 40 pound mark as well, plus the autoglym hd wax.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

How about something different like Smartwax Concours?

I bought a tub a few weeks ago and it looked good on my neighbours black BMW

Otherwise you can't go past Vics Concours


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> What colour is it for, the black cougar in your avator picture, if so, you can try dodojuice supernatural a tad over 50 pounds, or the autosmart wax, but to be honest i have not tried either.
> 
> You can go for collinite 915, chemical guys 50 50 also, that will be in the 40 pound mark.
> 
> Also the autofinesse soul wax, thats the 40 pound mark as well, plus the autoglym hd wax.


Been there done that with collie, had thought about 50/50 though.

Not sure of the durability of soul, might do a search and have a bit of a read.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

millns84 said:


> I have considered this but read that it can be a pain to work with?


I honestly haven't had any problems mate, just a case of working on a couple of panels at a time. Don't go round the whole car then buff off. Good wax for the price in my eyes


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Collinite is a decent wax buddie, you can always go for clearkote vanilla wax hand glaze, topped up with there carnauba moose wax and there quik shine spray, all that will be hitting the 40 pound mark and will give a very reflective shimmer to your paint, worth a try.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, just to add, Autofinesse will have a new pineapple version wax on the market, not to sure when, you could wait for that one...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a good wax, just that I've got 845 and want something that feels like I've got something a little special. :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

As you don't want to go down the sealant route that rules out my first thought of Zaino.

You've already got/used FK1kP & Collinite which would have been my next suggestions so...

Raceglaze 42 is a nice wax at this price point & although I've not used it myself the word on the street is that Bouncer's 22 wax is very good also.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

RG42 is slightly over budget, wouldn't usually mind about £7 but I had to draw the line somewhere as the next wax costing a little more would lead to the next, and to the next, until I've ordered glasur or something :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are set on wax and want the "wax look" then try vics concours. It's punching way above it's weight. As a spanner to your works I suggest blackfires wet diamond. Well under budget, all the looks of wax with the benefits of the easiest sealant on the Market to use


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

^ go for the vics


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

What's the durability of the blackfire like?

Vics Concours is sounding appealing, so I'll have a quick read up again I think.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Or what about some Bouncers 22 haven't got round to using mine yet but from what I've seen on DW it has good sheeting and durability and is easy to use


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As it layers very well it's all relative. 2 to 3 layers and you won't have to touch it for a very longtime :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Vics concours for me too


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Tempted by Bouncers, but I prefer to buy products that have been around a while and are still talked about.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

For me it was Dodo juice that got me into spending more on waxes, started with Banana armour and now have Supernatural (in wooden pot), purple haze pro, supernatural hybrid, limited edition "hard willie wax" and got a tub of blue velvet on it's way from the sales thread.

Don't get me wrong I love non dodo stuff too, Valentine's concours being a stand out for me but I always go back to dodo, usually Supernatural but the colour charged core waxes usually get a spin now and again.

So I'd recommend trying dodo blue velvet or purple haze, some good deals to be had with the traders discounts on here too.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-chaos-wax-3oz/prod_668.html

Or of course the red very good waxes but at budget price and nice to layer these waxes does seem to add something but of course that is in eye of beholder


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I used my sample of megs ultimate paste wax the other week which was/is impressive, good depth and great sheeting and beading.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's a sealant isn't it?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Apparently so, looks like a wax though.


----------



## Shuff01 (Feb 3, 2011)

Everyone seems to overlook Naviwax when recommending an excellent value wax.
Like HD wax I think it really punches above its weight, Durablity is good, I've had a single layer on for nearly 3 months and it's still has excellent beading. In addition to that it can be used on plastic trim too and leaved a really nice satin finish. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

£20 for the 3oz of Vics red! No need for the bigger pot, the 3oz will last years.
It's very easy to use, just follow manufacturers directions. Apply to a panel at a time, then buff off. It comes off extremely easy to reveal a deep and wet shine that always wows me!

Another wax I've been using lately is Naviwax Dark. Not as wet looking as the Vics, but certainly deep looking. It too has a trick to apply. Mist the panel with water, apply the wax a panel at a time, then buff off straight away. I like this one for the water behaviour (it's rainy season here), it is one hates water!!!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Been here myself bud!... stunning on black is-

Autofinesse soul
blackfire midnight sun(over budget)
R222
pete's 53
cg 50/50
vic's red


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Shuff01 said:


> Everyone seems to overlook Naviwax when recommending an excellent value wax.


beat me to it! :thumb:
JDM at its finest, comes in a cool tin for sure!


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

top the fk with z6. gives real nice mirror, but it still doesn't looked waxed, it looks really really sterile for want of a better word. Petes 53 is under budget but rather nice.

For what you want can't you just use the fk and top it with another wax? i done this with petes 53 on top and looked good for it

not tried anything fancier than that sorry


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

AG HD - £25 on eBay. 

CG 50/50 - £40 most retailers. 

My fave 2 waxes atm. Not sure yet if 50/50 is worth the extra £15 over HD.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have on order a 3oz of the wolfgang fuzion, was told it's the dog's on black too!!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Used quite a few sub £40 waxes, but unfortunately the pricer stuff is winning for me now, anyway,sub £40 there is only one wax that wins/fits the bill,its got to be Vics Concours, the looks are well up there with more expensive stuff and durability once a couple of layers are on is fairly decent. Even better it actually feels more like an expensive wax when using,and is really easy to use as long as the instructions are adhered to, one panel at a time:thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Another vote here for Vic Red

Another wax for the budget mentioned would be Autobrite Obsession, I've just ordered some and look forward to comparing it to some other waxes I have.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I've tried plenty of waxes "over the years", and Glasur from Zymol and Concourse from Victoria is brilliant

They last long, looks very, very good and the have good water behaviour (especially Glasur)

But the looks that I got from Victoria Chaos on a black Audi A3 last summer, really blow me away! Look at the link under :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221759


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

millns84 said:


> It is a good wax, just that I've got 845 and want something that feels like I've got something a little special. :thumb:


Something special, i think you may need to step up the mark their on your price bracket, go for the dodojuice supernatural, never tried it, but have seen peoples cars on here and they look good, and they like it.

Or maybe go for zymol carbon, these two will be more money, but something special will be more money.

Something special in my eyes is swissvax and zymol, mainly due to the brand name, and they high end top waxes.

Do you want something thats special, or works on the car, i know what i would go for, something thats works magic on my car, ease of use, looks plus durability is a major factor for me, and collinite ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Finis wax from Bilt Hamber.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

+1 for Finis Wax, superb beading and exceptional longevity.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Something special, i think you may need to step up the mark their on your price bracket, go for the dodojuice supernatural, never tried it, but have seen peoples cars on here and they look good, and they like it.
> 
> Or maybe go for zymol carbon, these two will be more money, but something special will be more money.
> 
> ...


I thought Nattys Red was special when I first got it so I'm pretty sure something around the £40 mark is going to feel great, although I'm still fighting with myself about spending this sort of money on a wax :lol:

I've done a bit of research on Vics Concours last night so I'm 50/50 between that and HD now.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Vics is way better than hd, i have both, and never find myself going for the hd tbh, make what you will of that


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Denzle said:


> +1 for Finis Wax, superb beading and exceptional longevity.


 It also get A+ for looks,ease of use and price.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

You've just missed a 6oz of vic's red (full and sealed)on ebay went for £20, there is vic's yellow there too!


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

+1 for the vics concours.

Not hard to use at all. A megs applicator with a hint of qd. And a tiny wee bit of wax. Spread extremely thinly. Lasting around three months plus on my car.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I've just ordered HD Wax. 

I was really tempted by Vics Red but I wanted something that could work all year round and that might not be as picky as to conditions when applying (our drive gets a lot of sun, hence warm panels).

I also seriously considered BH Finis Wax which seems good, but perhaps next time if people are still talking about it in a year or so.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A little tricky to use but ti looks amazing http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/de...uZy1wcm9kdWN0cy8yL2Nhcm5hdWJhLXdheD9zb3J0Ynk9


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I did look at that Ross but wanted something easy to use, so thought about the juiced edition too.

Might be something for the future though, I seem to want to try everything these days.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a lovely wax very close to the looks of Glasur,if the weather is ok tomorrow the Spec B might get a coat of OE:thumb:


----------

